# An Elegant Churchill...



## Ligget (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi folks, Happy New Year to all members of the IAP.

Here is my latest pen, a Sterling Silver Churchill, turned from a lovely piece of Amboyna Burl and finished with CA![8D][^]

Comments welcome, thanks for taking the time to look at my post.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## rherrell (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful Mark!!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2008)

The finish could use a bit of work. And I see you have gone for the 'stepped' fit technique.[}]

And yes, I'm full of ...it[)]


----------



## fernhills (Jan 2, 2008)

They don`t come any better then that[8D][8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, Skippy, you are full of it! []

Beautiful  work, Mark.


----------



## Bluewing92 (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen. Outstanding finish.  I hope to perfect the CA finish some day also.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 2, 2008)

The pen is great but the finish is amazing---wow![]  What did you use?


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I agree, Skippy, you are full of it!....



I hope your next victim has garlic breath!!![}]

Just in case anyone thinks that I'm EVER serious, I'm not, and my Highland friend knows it too. Don't you,  Mark?[:X][:X]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I agree, Skippy, you are full of it! []
> 
> Beautiful  work, Mark.



Skippy has a pretty sharp eye, Cav!!!  (But, this time he IS full of it!!)

Great job Mark!!!


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen! Really like the amboyna burl, and the finish is awesome.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Elegant!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely comments, Steve (Skiprat) is only joking and I know that so all his comments are taken as such. [][]

Michael (Mather323) I use BLO to pop the grain, then straight several coats of straight CA![8D]


----------



## Grizz (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice, amazing detail in that pen and such beautiful wood.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing pen, I need to try one of those kits.


----------



## potter (Jan 2, 2008)

i will visit you, to learn the CA finish[][] good job!


----------



## R2 (Jan 2, 2008)

As always Mark yoy have put the right kit with the right blank and come up with a Grand Canyon result!![][][]


----------



## Kami (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

Fantastic work as ever, where did you get the blank?

Kami


----------



## Ligget (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kami_
> <br />Mark,
> 
> Fantastic work as ever, where did you get the blank?
> ...



Thanks Kami, I bought a load off Ebay, the seller was in the USA, cannot remember exactly who as I use 3 or 4 different ones.

If you need Amboyna Burl just ask in the classifieds and I`m sure there will be a few replies.[]


----------



## txbatons (Jan 2, 2008)

Man! That is nice!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mark,

One of the best Churchill's I have ever seen buddy![]


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent pen/work well done Mark!! []


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like you used liquid plastic, that has to be the finest finish I have seen.  Wow


----------



## louisbry (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, that is one beautiful pen!!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks very much for all your comments, it really does motivate me, I appreciate them all, even Skiprats! lol [^][]


----------



## drayman (Jan 3, 2008)

mark,you allways make a great pen. but that must be the best wow well done, and dont worry about steven now just cos hes in the premier league[:0] he will allways be looking down on us ukap.[][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, the fit and finish are just so-so perfect!


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark,

Excellent work on the pen and the photography is sharp as well! 

What is your photo shoot setup?

Dave


----------



## Ligget (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL! The height Steven is he cannot look down on anybody over 12 years old![)]

Only joking Steve!!![][][:X]


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />LOL! The height Steven is he cannot look down on anybody over 12 years old![)]



Oh, THANK YOU Mark!!! You are a Luv!!! [:X][:X]

(Forwarding copy to Ed) [}][}][][][]


----------



## cdcarter (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd have never thought to put those two together. Absolutely beautiful, as your work always is!


----------



## TBone (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />The finish could use a bit of work. And I see you have gone for the 'stepped' fit technique.[}]



That's just cold!  [}][]

Great looking pen Mark!


----------



## gwilki (Jan 3, 2008)

You could be getting tired of hearing this, Mark, but this one is really outstanding.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful work, Mark.  Your finish is second to none.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2008)

Heh, you old haggis basher[}] I may be slightly vertically challenged but I'm blessed with big hands and feet and ....[]

You are just lucky that I'm a lover, not a fighter. [)]


----------



## keapople (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome, and it finally motivates me to try the churchill....

So can you give a little more detail on YOUR CA method?
Do you apply the BLO, burn it in, or just let it cure? Are you using medium CA? USing the sandpaper method to apply or something else? Are you letting it cure between coats, or using any more BLO during the finish process?
Did you use a buffer, wax, Plastic Pen polish or nothing to get the final gloss? 

Thanks
kirby


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2008)

Kirby, don't be fooled. Mark dips his pens in cooking oil just before the pic is taken[]


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2008)

That does look elegant!- Chris


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Jan 3, 2008)

A flawless pen! It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## splinter99 (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, that's one extremely nice looking pen. 'course, you know that. []


----------



## Ligget (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks folks, I have been inundated with emails asking for details of my CA finish.
The simple answer would be for me to do a tutorial, but there are already plenty of CA finish tutorials in the library.


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 4, 2008)

Mark,  That kit and that blank go perfect together!!  Awesome job all around.  I wish I had your knack of picking a kit and putting the perfect wood with it. []


----------

